# Norco Range 2012 Dämpfer wechseln



## addictedtodirt (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo,
ich möchte bei meinem Range 2 aus dem Jahr 2012 den Dämpfer wechseln.
Hier ist mir der Monarch Plus R ins Auge gefallen.
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/531912-rock-shox-monarch-plus-rc3-hv-8-5-x2-5
Die Einbau- und Hubmaße weichen minimal von den Norco Spezifikationen ab (+-0,5mm).
Liegt das noch in der Toleranz? Und welchen Tune benötige ich hier? Hängt das auch vom Fahrergewicht ab (ca. 90kg)?
Danke schon im Voraus für eure Antworten.


----------



## Bowl (26. März 2015)

Hey,
216mm Einbaulänge (8.5"), 63.5mm Hub (2.5")
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bowl (26. März 2015)

Der passt.


----------



## addictedtodirt (28. März 2015)

Danke!


----------



## Bowl (30. April 2015)

addictedtodirt schrieb:


> Danke!


Hat alles funktioniert?


----------

